# Adding baby to 457.



## 123ppb (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi,
What is the fees to add baby to 457 born outside of Australia.
We are Indian passport holders.
Both me and my wife have 457. 
Because we were not covered by medicare I have to send my wife to India to give birth.:bolt:


Now baby needs to be added to 457.
Got sponsorship from employer.
As was lodging the application the fees comes up to be 1035$.

My employer said it should be $255 for child below 18.

1) Can anyone suggest what should be the actual fees.
2) Does 3-4 month old baby need to undergo medical.
If yes, where are the centers in India.

Please advise. I am tired of the dirty tricks of Australian government.:frown:


----------



## ashokseenu (Jul 17, 2013)

123ppb said:


> Hi,
> What is the fees to add baby to 457 born outside of Australia.
> We are Indian passport holders.
> Both me and my wife have 457.
> ...



Hi 

Process is very simple and can be done online to get a dependant 457 visa for baby.
1. Need to have baby passport with both parents detail included. 
2. Need to have baby birth cert
3. Need to have employer sponsor letter for baby and main applicant existing 457 copy

I applied last yr when visa fees was around AUD455. It was like a new dependant application and so the full fees was obtained. In current fee structure, AUD 1035 may be charged for your baby's application. Dependant minor under 18 with AUD 260 comes into picture when there are multiple applicants in the same application. In you case, it is only your baby and so fees may be full AUD 1035.

Babies need to go medicals, but not chest x-ray. It is physical examination only such as weight, height, responses, etc and nothing to worry. Once you applied 457, you will get TRN and medicals documents. Take a copy with passport and baby ppt photos to recognised hospitals by Immig. Most of the hospitals in India have e-health and process will be quick (India - Panel Physicians)

Not sure what tricks you got into. Anyhow wishes for your newborn and get settled...

Rgds,
Ashok


----------



## 123ppb (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey Ashok, Thank you very much for your reply!


If there is a medical then more problem for me as the centers are not in my city.

Anyway do you have any idea how much are medical charges and
what are the processing times for medical and the whole visa process.

Is there a further charge of 700$ if you are in Australia ( someone just said there might be)

thanks again!


----------



## ashokseenu (Jul 17, 2013)

123ppb said:


> Hey Ashok, Thank you very much for your reply!
> 
> If there is a medical then more problem for me as the centers are not in my city.
> 
> ...


Hi

Medicals are to be done mandatory. Try to plan appointment in a time suitable for the baby. 
Once you submit application, you have to select hospital to do medical test and ehealth referral letter will be generated. It will have required exams to be done and for baby it is 501 medical examination. 
In my case Appolo Chennai charged around INR2000-3000. Better select ehealth hospital as the process is fast.

Recent changes to fee structure includes AUD700 and as per description in website it may be for applicants who apply from Australia. Not sure about this, maybe call immigration help line. I used to call them for clarifications and they provided best guidance. 

Once you submit application n medicals done, it may take 3-6 weeks in general case.

Thx
Ashok


----------



## 123ppb (Nov 3, 2013)

ashokseenu said:


> Hi
> 
> Medicals are to be done mandatory. Try to plan appointment in a time suitable for the baby.
> Once you submit application, you have to select hospital to do medical test and ehealth referral letter will be generated. It will have required exams to be done and for baby it is 501 medical examination.
> ...


Thanks! Ashok.


----------



## naazquadri (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi,

I am also in the same situation as my baby is born in India and my partner is on 457 visa. which application form do I need to submit along with the employer sponsorship letter. Please advise. thank you for the help


----------



## naazquadri (Jun 7, 2014)

It got duplicate entry


----------

